# Up And Away!!!



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Great looking dogs. They sure look like they are having fun!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Poetry in motion.....

Have your guys ever had any ligament or tendon problems with the jumping?


----------



## GOODTIMN (May 30, 2005)

When I start my pups jumping we start on low heights and with foam padding on the ground, and non of my adults get to jump aggressively until they are cleared with certs on shoulders and hips, and I have preliminary x-rays done on my young adults at 1 year of age to see how the bone plates are developing and also looking for any possible signs of displasia!!!

Then at 2 years of age they go in for OFA x-rays and so far soooo gooooood!!
All clearences have been good or excellent!!!!

I condition my dogs like an athelic, they need good tone and good muscle and great exercise to keep them fit!!

Master "KODY" is 95 lb. 5 yr. old intact male, with an excellent on clearances!! Racerocket "KELI" is 50ish lbs. and is 1 yr old. unspayed, and preliminary x-rays should good bone plate growth and strong shoulder and hip joints.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Sounds good to me.....I don't understand all that but then I'm not into those activities. Good for you. A responsible pet owner....you gotta love it.


----------

